# Mila Kunis & Ashton Kutcher: Sie planen schon Nachwuchs



## beachkini (6 Aug. 2012)

​
Das Mila Kunis (28) und Ashton Kutcher (34) schwer verliebt sind, ist nicht zu übersehen. Jetzt wollen die beiden Schauspieler angeblich so schnell wie möglich heiraten und eine Familie gründen.

Nach dem wochenlangen Versteckspiel kann es den beiden jetzt wohl gar nicht schnell genug gehen: "Ashton hat seinen engen Freunden und Familienmitgliedern gesagt, dass er wahnsinnig verliebt ist und sie heiraten will. Und er will sie dazu bewegen, Mutter zu werden", berichtet ein Insider dem "Star"-Magazin "Er hat sie sogar daran erinnert, dass er als Vater viel Praxis mit Demis drei Töchtern gesammelt hatte."

Der "Two And A Half Man"-Star hat sich immer eigene Kinder gewünscht. Seine erste Ehefrau Demi Moore (49) konnte ihm diesen Wunsch nicht erfüllen. "Ashton hat das Gefühl, seine biologische Uhr würde immer lauter ticken. Er wollte jahrelang Kinder, aber er und Demi hatten nicht viel Glück, wahrscheinlich wegen ihres Alters."

Um seiner Mila zu zeigen, dass er für den gemeinsamen Nachwuchs ein guter Vater wäre, will er ihr seine drei Stieftöchter Rumer (23), Scout (20) und Tallulah (18) vorstellen: "Ashton will unbedingt, dass Mila sie kennenlernt. Er hat ihnen gesagt, dass er ein Abendessen organisieren möchte, und sie scheinen nichts dagegen zu haben", berichtet die Quelle weiter.

Die drei Mädchen vergöttern Ashton. Sie nennen ihn liebevoll "MOD" (My Other Dad). Bei diesen Vaterqualitäten wird Mila sicher dahinschmelzen.
(in-starmagazin.de)


----------



## Q (6 Aug. 2012)

> "Ashton hat das Gefühl, seine biologische Uhr würde immer lauter ticken. Er wollte jahrelang Kinder, aber er und Demi hatten nicht viel Glück, wahrscheinlich wegen ihres Alters."



ja wessen Uhr tickt denn da  Picasso wurde doch angeblich noch mit an die 90 Vater


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Aug. 2012)

Vorsicht Ashton! Osteuropäische Frauen (Mila kommt ja aus der Ukraine) legen bekanntlich nach der Hochzeit unglaublich an Gewicht zu!


----------



## JayP (7 Aug. 2012)

Ich finde Mila Kunis steht nur dem Glück zwischen Äshton Kutcher und Justin Bieber im Weg


----------

